# No more ACSI card confusion . . . probably!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

My _"ACSI Club ID Camping Carnet"_ card came this morning - to give it it's full name.

Along the right hand edge is a black strip with the words, *"No CC discount with this ID pass"* It is made of hard plastic like a normal credit card.

The _"Camping Card ACSI"_ (to be found in the cover of Book 2) has a yellow strip along the right hand edge with the words, *"DISCOUNT CARD". *It is made of flimsy cardboard.

The two cards are clearly very different. With only average good fortune we should get no more tortuous threads where some members fail to comprehend the difference between the two cards. _(It almost got to fisticuffs at one point a few months ago!! :roll: )_

It seems apparent that there has been widespread confusion, which Messrs ACSI have addressed with the clearer labelling.

Hope it works, and that this is helpful.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Out of interest Dave is the ID card dated?

Dick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes Dick.

It has an expiry date of 12/2015.

That would not normally worry me too much, since no campsite has ever bothered about our previous one being out of date (12/2012)

Two main reasons for having one. Our surname is difficult (_even for the English_) so it's far easier to pass the card over in any situation where it needs to be spelled out.

Secondly, I have renewed my passport since the 2012 card so the number has changed. I thought it was worth the fee (_only about four quid_) to avoid the possibility of some difficult explanations in a foreign language.

I've found the card quite useful in many situations where my passport was in the safe. It's a lot easier to fish the ACSI ID card out of my wallet than grovel about getting the passport out of the safe, and putting it back afterwards.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Knowing that my identity would be extinguished shortly after Christmas, would give me a slightly uneasy year Dave :lol: 

Dick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We found that the ACSI card was very acceptable at all the places we went this year in France and Holland, no questions at all, just produce the card and job done.

Ours came 10 days ago, the books a few days later.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Which ACSI card peter?

You are confusing me! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry Dave, but I don't see how the fact that YOU have, in YOUR possession two quite different cards with clear explanations of their use is going to put an end to confusion on the forum, :lol: :lol: :roll: 

It seems to me that the confusion stems from the existence of the two cards, with similar names, which are often misquoted or insufficiently explained by posters. It's not unlike being asked to distinguish between The Caravanning Club and The Camping & Caravan Club and say which is best to join. 

The fact that you were sussed enough about the two ACSI cards to order both will not, of itself, end the confusion of others who have not yet gone through this rite of passage. Long may we have to answer such questions. Without them this forum could shrivel up and die. 8O :lol: 


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> We found that the ACSI card was very acceptable at all the places we went this year in France and Holland, no questions at all, just produce the card and job done.
> 
> Ours came 10 days ago, the books a few days later.
> 
> Peter


See what I mean? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably an accurate prediction Chris - but you miss the point a bit.

The difference this year is in the wording across the right hand edge of the cards, particularly on the ID card where it clearly states that no discount will be given. I don't know if it was the same on the 2013 card 'cos I didn't have one, but I doubt it, or surely there would not have been the long drawn out discussions/arguments that took place.

In fact, I'm sure you are correct, since it's so easy to skim-read and fail to take in all the information and implications. I'm as dozy as the next person when it comes to that - and was just trying to help avoid future problems.

Some poor devils bought the ID card because it was a lot cheaper, then found out (_too late 8O _) that they were not eligible for the discount when they arrived at an ACSI campsite.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Nice one Dave.

You wrote that so well, clear and concise, with no ambiguities, how about doing a couple more?

The ones that come to mind are A Frames in Spain, Reversed Polarity and Gassing.

I'm sure we would all benefit from similar explanations to avoid any future misunderstandings.

I can imagine that other MHFers could come up with a few more items for your job list.

Happy New Year


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Both cards, the ID card comes separately from the books as I mentioned.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dare I mention that there are (_even more confusingly_ :roll: ) two ACSI Apps for the smart phone?

One of them lists *all* the ACSI sites, while the other is restricted to those in the discount scheme, and needs the code printed on the discount card - the one in the cover of the book.

No - I don't think I dare! :lol:

We'll leave that one for after 1st Jan, when we can activate the App and get all the details for 2015.

Dave

P.S. Homework for them as wants to read all about it! :wink:

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/extra-information/app/


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Dare I mention that there are (_even more confusingly_ :roll: ) two ACSI Apps for the smart phone?
> 
> One of them lists *all* the ACSI sites, while the other is restricted to those in the discount scheme, and needs the code printed on the discount card - the one in the cover of the book.
> 
> ...


________________________________________________

I wonder how many people have downloaded the CC App since receiving their 2015 books WITHOUT reading all the bumf and will discover that it stops working at midnight on Dec 31st?

Caulkhead


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> caulkhead said:- I wonder how many people have downloaded the CC App since receiving their 2015 books WITHOUT reading all the bumf and will discover that it stops working at midnight on Dec 31st?


Yes indeed.

And I wonder if they will have to pay again to get the 2015 version to activate?

Only a few quid, but I bet there will be some gnashing of teeth if they do have to fork out again!

It says somewhere (_on the not-very-user-friendly_) ACSI website, that purchasers of the discount card will be advised when the new version is ready . . . but I'm not holding my breath!

Dave


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*ACSI*

I have the New 2015 ACSI book and "Cardboard " card and I am sure the discount scheme will work fine as previously, however, this year I obtained the CC identity card which is the same as the ACSI "Plastic" card for the purpose of not having to part with my passport,however, whenever I offer it they still request the passport, so, it's a waste of time and the few £'s it cost.my experience.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: ACSI*



Littlebt said:


> I have the New 2015 ACSI book and "Cardboard " card and I am sure the discount scheme will work fine as previously, however, this year I obtained the CC identity card which is the same as the ACSI "Plastic" card for the purpose of not having to part with my passport,however, whenever I offer it they still request the passport, so, it's a waste of time and the few £'s it cost.my experience.


We've always bought the CCI (Camping Card International = Carnet) card via the C&CC for about £5.50 for the last few years.

I think I will stick with that card as a replacement for handing in my passport which I refuse to do - ok I will let them photocopy it and at the busy campsite office at Cordoba this year they kept it for half an hour  They claimed it was a city or police regulation.

I believe the ACSI ID plastic card isn't as widely accepted as a passport substitute and does it provide the same level of insurance cover?

Also I seem to remember that Scandinavian sites insist on their own ID cards.

For those who turn up at an ACSI DISCOUNT site without the cardboard card I've often seen the book for sale on the counter but obviously not in English 

Best New Year wishes and enjoy your travels in 2015

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: ACSI*



> Littlebt said:- . . . I obtained the CC identity card which is the same as the ACSI "Plastic" card for the purpose of not having to part with my passport,however, whenever I offer it they still request the passport . . .


Strange how different people's experiences can be.

I haven't had to hand over my passport once in the last three years of touring round France and staying mostly in campsites. They have always been happy to accept the ACSI ID card instead, even when they have asked at first for my passport.

Maybe it's the luck of the draw . . . or perhaps I have an honest face?? (_Belt up Crinkle!!! _ :lol: )

Dave


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I am interested in exactly what people mean by 'hand over' their passport. We are usually asked for our passports at campsites, details are taken and then passports handed back. I remember as a child that our passports were often held by the hotel, campsite etc, but that hasn't happened for many years. 

Caulkhead


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

An excellent point Caulkhead.

To expand my comment previous to yours, campsite receptionists often (usually) ask for a passport, but almost invariably accept an ID card if offered instead. Asking for a passport is obviously an easy way for them to ask for identification, specially if they are trying to speak English and are not very fluent.

I always have my ID card ready, and proffer it as soon as they ask the first question - whatever it is. It always seems to work perfectly.

If it's an ACSI site (_in the discount scheme_) the discount card has always been sufficient, since that has enough ID to satisfy their requirements.

Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

In slovenia and Croatia this year passport was required, like most of you I thought that the card was an acceptable option.

On one site while my wife was booking in they also wanted my passport, both were kept until we left.

Ian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess it varies a lot from country to country. Presumably the more they are used to tourists the less likelihood of having to surrender your passport. As Caulkhead observed, it's not so long ago that even hotels in France kept it until you left.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you do have to hand in your passport just be sure to check it's the right one when you get it back!

There was a report earlier this year where someone was given the wrong passport and just pocketed it and continued with their holiday - you can just imagine the problems that followed both for that person and the one left behind with the wrong passport.

Easily done.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> I guess it varies a lot from country to country. Presumably the more they are used to tourists the less likelihood of having to surrender your passport. As Caulkhead observed, it's not so long ago that even hotels in France kept it until you left.
> 
> Dave


_______________________________________________

I seem to remember that in France you would be handed a card which had to be filled in. The card would then go into a box behind the reception desk, while passports would go into the hotel safe. In theory a Gendarme could walk into the hotel and ask to look at the cards in order to check on who was staying. Or is all of this a figment of my imagination?

Caulkhead


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not at all Caulkhead. I also remember that system.

You can still see it in action if you watch some of the old films set in France, or a series like Maigret. I forget which episode, but the process was enacted just as you describe _(and we both remember.)_

Dave


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Passport*

Since passage between all the EU countries isn't even a formality these days I dont understand the need to see your passport other than to identify you in the event you running off without paying, it's normal Hotels to swipe your Credit Card to cover this possibility,therefore,this would be a better option.

Often they take the Passport whilst you choose a pitch,when you return they then do the paperwork and hand it back, but even then I hate to loose sight of it.

On identity, wherever I am asked for my Identity Card or Passport when paying by credit card when shopping for instance I always show my Driving Licence and it has always been accepted often on purchases way beyond Campsite fees.

And yet I myself have gone and purchased a CC identity card that is self authenticated and is in effect of no proof of anything.

:signexclaim:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Can I just say I admire your optimism Dave, in thinking there will be no confusion! I work for the C&CC and I would guess at least 25% of the people arriving at sites I've worked at have no idea it is a different organisation than the CC! They seem to think that being a member of one club entitles you to membership of both. A mate of mine who works for the CC has experienced the same thing. Many get quite upset or annoyed when you point out it's a different club. They usually try to get out of it by saying they've never been asked for their membership card before!

So I'm afraid two cards issued by the same organisation is bound to confuse lots of people lots of times! :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We might have shown our passports once or twice but have never been asked to hand them over. We don't have the ID card either and find that those sites who don't want paying in advance (most of them) are happy to hold on to the discount card until we pay and leave. Admittedly our only continental campsite experience so far has been in France. 


Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds just about right to me Chris.

Our experience mirrors yours. As long as they have something they can hold onto which will identify you if you do a runner, they are almost always perfectly happy.

Then there's the number plate of your van as well of course. I've no doubt many of them take a note of that too, so they don't need your passport to send the heavies after you!!

As Caulkhead said before, I also wonder what some people mean by "_handing over_" their passports. Do they walk into the office with them in their hand, and pass them over the counter without being asked? I've seen it happen many times. *If* that is the case :?: , it's not very fair to complain about "_having to hand them in_".

Dave

Please notice the "*If*" and the " :?: ". I'm not trying to wind anyone up! 8O


----------

